
Maintain Separate GitHub accounts - ingve
http://everythingsysadmin.com/2016/03/two-github-accounts.html
======
maxaf
GitHub natively supports multiple ssh keys, multiple emails, and the sending
of repository alerts to different email addresses. These features make it easy
to keep just one GitHub account, which - to me, anyway - sounds like the
better option due to the lower cost of maintenance.

Why would anyone keep separate GitHub accounts for work and personal things?

